# Help ID'ing this old holster and mag?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Recently found this old holster and magazine, while going through a box of misc accessories I had, and was wondering if some of you smart folks could help me ID it. The holster is brown leather, in nice shape, no markings on it, with the pouch (as shown) on the front of it, for one mag. It also has a cleaning rod on the side. The mag has no markings, guessing it is either .32 or .380. There was an "L" shaped metal piece - depicted in the photo - loose inside the holster, no idea what that is for or even if it goes with this holster/mag at all. Any ideas on this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a Makarov Magazine and Holster

https://www.google.com/search?q=WWI...&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&q=+makarov+magazine

the tool also ID's as a Makarov takedown tool
https://www.google.com/search?q=mak...arogSjqYLAAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1173&bih=589


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response! Do you have any idea what this holster with the accessories shown might be worth?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not much. European surplus..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Looks like a Makarov Magazine and Holster
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=WWI...&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&q=+makarov+magazine
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> Well done.


:smt1099


----------

